# [Aug 3, 2013] body suspensions (san francisco,california)



## scummy1990 (Aug 1, 2013)

if anyone is gonna be in san fran this weekend were gonna be doing a big suspension gathering if anyone is interested in first time suspension or if ur experienced and just wanna go up and fly lol hmu for more details

free beer,food,music


----------

